# Pluviómetro artesanal



## Daniel Vilão (3 Out 2007 às 13:12)

Com o espírito e vontade de fazer eu mesmo um pluviómetro, ao invés de gastar dinheiro num instrumento que eu posso construir, resolvi construir um.
A partir de uma garrafa com o gargalo cortado e uma escala em milímetros feita a partir de uma caneta e com a ajuda das medições de uma régua, faço agora a minha própria leitura dos valores de precipitação.
Testei-o durante os dias de chuva e a verdade é que os valores foram muito parecidos com os da estação da Portela, que fica relativamente perto de mim, a cerca de *2,5 km *da minha localização e *67 m* mais elevada do que a minha.
Pode não ter o rigor de um pluviómetro comprado, mas ainda assim não me posso queixar da sua prestação.
Da última vez que choveu, a diferença foi de *3 mm *em relação à leitura do meu pluviómetro comparativamente com o da Portela.
Consultei os mapas de pluviosidade do Meteoblue e a verdade é que se confirmou essa ligeira diferença.
Conclusivamente, apesar de o pluviómetro ter sido feito à mão, tem resultado numa boa leitura de valores de precipitação e está colocado a céu aberto, pendurado num arame e apenas com a parte lateral encostada a uma parede, para evitar agitações do recipiente.









Espero que apreciem...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Out 2007 às 13:41)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*

Parabens Daniel! Também estou a pensar fazer um. Usaste uma garrafa de litro? Disseste que fizeste uma escala em mm? A tua escala vai até quanto??

um abraço


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2007 às 13:57)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*

Bem Daniel está à maneira.

Uma vez vi um manual para criar um pluviometro num recipiente. Estava à maneira, com a resolução de 0,1 mm.

Procurem na net que há muita coisa.


----------



## Kraliv (3 Out 2007 às 14:47)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*

Boas,


Parabéns pela engenhoca 

Mas vê lá se o _estar encostado _não te altera os valores 

Como diz o HotSpot, se procurarem pela net encontram alguns planos para a construção de pluviómetros.






Ps: Vá lá Miguel, mãos à obra que aí chove bué


----------



## Mago (3 Out 2007 às 15:05)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*

Grande ideia Daniel,
Sabes a medida do diâmetro ou raio do recipiente? fiquei assim com ideia de poder construir um tambem.


----------



## Kraliv (3 Out 2007 às 15:11)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*

Boas,


Vejam aqui neste link: Pluviómetro


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2007 às 16:43)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*

Belo pluviómetro Daniel, Eu como sou preguiçoso comprei este da LaCrosse por apenas 29 euros, a foto tem inc mas ele é em mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Out 2007 às 19:44)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Parabens Daniel! Também estou a pensar fazer um. Usaste uma garrafa de litro? Disseste que fizeste uma escala em mm? A tua escala vai até quanto??
> 
> um abraço



Olá,

Respondendo à tua questão, usei uma garrafa de 33 centilitros, se não estou em erro, e a escala que fiz foi em milímetros. 
Cada traço está separado por 5 milímetros, apenas por não dar jeito fazer espaçamentos mais pequenos a caneta, pois seria difícil e confuso.
Ainda assim, no caso de o nível da água ficar entre dois traços, dá para ver perfeitamente e ter a noção de quantos milímetros de água estão na garrafa, por isso, no caso de se registarem, por exemplo, 32 milímetros de água será fácil ver isso, não é preciso um grande esforço de visão.

Um abraço !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Out 2007 às 19:48)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*



Mago disse:


> Grande ideia Daniel,
> Sabes a medida do diâmetro ou raio do recipiente? fiquei assim com ideia de poder construir um tambem.



Esta garrafa, como já disse, é de 33 cl, ou seja, terá cerca de 7 cm de diâmetro, mas isso não importa.
Qualquer que seja o diâmetro do recipiente, os mm registados serão sempre iguais, pois a área do recipiente que recebe a água é maior, ou seja, acaba por receber mais água e ficar com a água ao mesmo nível do que acontece comparativamente com um recipiente mais pequeno, pois chove em toda a superfície do recipiente e essa água é distribuida pela maior área desse recipiente.
Desculpa se não me fiz entender devidamente.

Um abraço !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Out 2007 às 19:50)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*

Obrigado a todos os que comentaram.


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2007 às 00:02)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*

Bom tópico Daniel_Vilão a algum tempo atrás contava fazer um tópico a explicar como fazer mas acabei por não ter o tempo necessário e passou. 

Mas deixo então aqui umas ideias sobre como construir um pluviometro com precisão de 0,1mm.
Para a abertura deste pluviometro recomendo a utilização de um funil de abertura entre 18cm a 20cm de diâmetro. Neste caso a abertura maior dará uma maior precisão, uma abertura menor dará apenas valores inteiros e com maior risco de erro em alguns mm. (o funil também ajuda até a reduzir a evaporação)
o funil deve ficar na boca de um frasco ou garrafa, o que tiverem à mão... 

É necessário terem um medidor de ml (o doseador de cozinha normalmente tem em ml) e de preferência que tenha alguma precisão (por exemplo com escala de 5 em 5 ml se for em escala de 1ml ainda melhor)

Depois é então necessário calcular em função da abertura o valor correspondente em mm:

mm=(ml/área de captação cm2)*10

---
Por exemplo: um funil de diametro 18 cm
para saber a área do funil:
area "o"= pr2   
=3,14*(9*9)=254,4 cm2

imaginemos que no frasco depois de medido teria 15 ml

mm=(15/254,4)*10
= 0,5mm

O pluviometro convem estar a alguma altura do chão também para evitar os salpicos, que parecendo insignificantes num dia de grande precipitação influênciam no total, pode ser com uma estaca ou em cima por exemplo de um muro.

E já agora seria interessante que mais pessoas tivessem pluviometros, medir a precipitação é  a melhor medida de comparação.. por isso mãos à obra


----------



## mocha (4 Out 2007 às 10:31)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*

Daniel grande ideia, tb vou construir um, tenho la um garrafão de água de 5 litros, ja sei o k fazer com ele, ou acham demais?
é k eu moro num 2º andar e nao sei como posso pendura lo
se calhar so mesmo na corda da roupa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2007 às 10:37)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*



mocha disse:


> Daniel grande ideia, tb vou construir um, tenho la um garrafão de água de 5 litros, ja sei o k fazer com ele, ou acham demais?
> é k eu moro num 2º andar e nao sei como posso pendura lo
> se calhar so mesmo na corda da roupa



Se não tens varanda, acho isso um pouco perigoso, ainda mata alguém... 
Na minha opinião, nesse caso seria melhor colocares um recipiente mais pequeno.
Já agora, moras muito longe do topo do prédio?
Pergunto isto porque, no caso de estares muito longe do topo, caso a chuva venha da direcção contrária, a parede irá impedir que essa água caia no recipiente, o que não dará muito boas medições.
Felizmente tenho varanda, o que dá muito, mas muito jeito. 
Concluindo, mesmo que coloques na barra de alumínio do estendal (para não haver muitas agitações da garrafa) não há-de dar valores muito distantes da realidade, mas tenta com um recipiente mais pequeno: é mais fácil pendurar e tem menos probabilidades de cair.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Out 2007 às 10:37)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*



mocha disse:


> Daniel grande ideia, tb vou construir um, tenho la um garrafão de água de 5 litros, ja sei o k fazer com ele, ou acham demais?
> é k eu moro num 2º andar e nao sei como posso pendura lo
> se calhar so mesmo na corda da roupa



Eu fiz ontem um com um garrafão de 5 litros! Cortei o gargalo, inverti-o para fazer de funil, arranjei uma régua e prendia-a ao garrafão. A régua era da minha mulher mas como era para uma boa causa ela cedeu-ma


----------



## HotSpot (4 Out 2007 às 10:44)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*

O pluviometro do daniel só pode ter um problema. A ondulação da garrafa e o fundo. Logo a água não sobe uniformemente pela garrafa.

Encontrei isto no site do IKEA. Modelo UGN 3,99€

É um pluviometro quase feito.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2007 às 10:49)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*



HotSpot disse:


> O pluviometro do daniel só pode ter um problema. A ondulação da garrafa e o fundo. Logo a água não sobe uniformemente pela garrafa.



Sim, é possível que faça um pequena diferença, mas ainda assim nada de significativo.
É isso que o diferencia de um pluviómetro feito industrialmente, o rigor pode não ser exactamente o mesmo, mas não tenho tido razões de queixa.
Espero que chova mais para eu o poder testar novamente.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Out 2007 às 10:49)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*

Depois há garrafas deste tipo que teem o vidro liso e são o ideal para usar com um funil. Já é necessário usar a formula que o rog deixou aqui.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Out 2007 às 12:08)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*

Aqui há pluviometros para todo gosto.

http://www.casaclima.com/tienda-l/500/Pluvi%c3%b3metros.html

Desde 4,20 EUR até ao famoso Hellman de 200mm que custa 167,60 EUR

Este Hellman de 200mm é o utilizado oficialmente nas estações do INM (Espanha)

Este é o que comprava para não gastar muito:






Este é o Hellman:


----------



## mocha (4 Out 2007 às 12:22)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*

tb existem aqueles medidores de cozinha, tb servem?


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2007 às 13:33)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*

Parece que existe alguma confusão, as contas precisam de ser feitas sobre todo o tipo de aberturas, de funil ou apenas de garrafas, sem estas contas os dados não são comparáveis com as do IM ou de outros membros.  

Para se utilizar uma régua normal e seguir os milímetros, teria a área de captação ter 1m2, mas as garrafas e funis não têm tal área, daí termos de fazer algumas contas para sabermos o valor correspondente ao que teria se fosse de 1m2, e a importância da área de captação.

Recordado a fórmula: 






Atenção que os ml (mililitros) são uma medida diferente de mm (milimetros)


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2007 às 14:56)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*

Exacto Rog, tens toda a razão. É necessário fazer continhas com a área.

E no teu exemplo  recorrendo a uma medida para saber os tais 15ml.
Para complicar um pouco, sem nenhuma medida, apenas o recipiente para o Pluviómetro e uma régua, também é possível calcular tudo e calibrar a escala, recorrendo à fórmula de cálculo do volume de cilindros por exemplo. Isto partindo do princípio que teriamos um cilindro perfeito, o que não é o caso das garrafas de água de plástico obviamente.

Neste exemplo em baixo com um cilindro e um funil de maior diametro, faz-se os cálculos para determinar a escala,ou seja, a quantos cm numa régua corresponderiam mm de pluviosidade no recipiente:






http://viladoconde.cienciaviva.pt/clube/premios/meteorologia_artesanal.pdf


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2007 às 15:11)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*

Ai minha nossa é só fórmulas, acho melhor ter um como eu tenho dá menos trabalho, e eu nunca me dê bem com as àreas e os volumes ainda pior


----------



## PedroNGV (10 Jan 2008 às 03:23)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*

Aqui fica uma imagem do meu pluviómetro home-made!


----------



## *Dave* (25 Jul 2008 às 18:40)

*Pluviometro*

Como estou a começar e não tenho muito dinheiro para investir, decidi construir o meu pluviometro e instala-lo no quintal do meu avô.

Deixo uma foto desta maravilhosa obra arquitectónica   .

Para ter menos trabalho fiz os cálculos numa folha exel e cada vez que chove basta colocar os milimetros.


----------



## Pico (25 Jul 2008 às 21:01)

*Re: Pluviometro*

lembra-te que é milimetros por metro quadrado...


----------



## rodrigoaviador (5 Ago 2008 às 13:10)

*Re: Pluviometro*



*Dave* disse:


> Como estou a começar e não tenho muito dinheiro para investir, decidi construir o meu pluviometro e instala-lo no quintal do meu avô.
> 
> Deixo uma foto desta maravilhosa obra arquitectónica   .
> 
> Para ter menos trabalho fiz os cálculos numa folha exel e cada vez que chove basta colocar os milimetros.







Tenho um geito mais facil e sem calculos.

qualquer lata, ou objeto que tenha tenha a boca igual ao fundo, e seja lizo, pode te proporcionar com menor erro a quantidade de chuva em mm2


----------



## *Dave* (5 Ago 2008 às 14:10)

*Re: Pluviometro*



> Tenho um geito mais facil e sem calculos.
> qualquer lata, ou objeto que tenha tenha a boca igual ao fundo, e seja lizo, pode te proporcionar com menor erro a quantidade de chuva em mm2



Podia explicar aqui como faz?
Neste (no meu) eu encontrei alguns problemas...


Abraço


----------



## rodrigoaviador (6 Ago 2008 às 18:04)

*Re: Pluviometro*



*Dave* disse:


> Podia explicar aqui como faz?
> Neste (no meu) eu encontrei alguns problemas...
> 
> 
> Abraço






OK, vamos lá:


1º Considere que 1 metro quadrado equivale a um quadrado com os lados igualmente divididos por 1 metro cada ok.

Mas já se tivermos 3 metros quadrados, esse quadrado passa a ter 1 metro e meio cada lado.

Considere que se vc utilizar uma lata ou qualquer outro objeto que sua boca, seu corpo e seu fundo forem nas mesmas dimenções, a sua razão pluviometrica passa a ser consideravel.

EX: imaginemos que você utilize uma lata de tinta com sua boca nas dimenções 30cemtrimetros cada lado, seu corpo com 30 centimetros e seu fundo liso e reto com as mesmas proporções, vc tera então  030 X 030 =  
900cm de um metro quadrado, então a cada 1000 mm dividido por 900cm .

Você terá a cada 1 centimetro de aguá  equivale a 1 milimnetro em 1 metro quadrado.


e essa conta vale p/ qualquer outro recipiente com as mesmas dimenções de boca ao fundo ( de ponta  aponta )

ex: UM RECIPIÊNTE QUADRADO COM 10CM CADA LADO (DE PONTA A PONTA E LISO ) ENTÃO  10 x 10 = 100 Cm² ENTÃO 1000 MILIMETROS DIVIDIDO POR 100 É IGUAL A 10 CM.  ENTÃO A CADA 10 CM VOCÊ TERÁ 1 MILIMETRO EM 1 METRO QUADRADO.

BASTA UTILIZAR ESTA CONTA EN QUALQUER RECIPIENTE QUADRADO COM MEDIDAS IGUIAS NA SUA BOCA CORPO E FUNDO.

FIZ ISSO E COMPAREI COM MEU PLUVIOMETRO, DEIXANDO AMBOS LADO A LADO E A MARGEM DE ERRO A DA SUA MÃO, OU SEJA, QUANTO MAIS PRECISO FOCE FOR NA MARCAÇÃO MELHOR.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Ago 2008 às 19:19)

*Re: Pluviometro*

Obrigado!

Talvez substitua a marcação por uma régua... 



Abraço


----------



## rodrigoaviador (6 Ago 2008 às 20:06)

*Re: Pluviometro*



*Dave* disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Talvez substitua a marcação por uma régua...
> 
> ...




No caso, algumas reguas o ZERO 0 não começa no Zero , elas tem um pequeno pedaço de material, uns 2 milimetros antes de chegar ao zero, o que dá uma influêcia, usa uma trena que dá certo, corta o pedaço que vc precisa  e cola dentro.


----------



## godzila (11 Dez 2008 às 16:50)

*Pluviómetro artesanal.*

Como tinha a chuva aqui á porta decidi construir um pluviómetro caseiro, que venho agora perguntar se está correcto.
Aproveitei um topo de uma garrafa com 10cm "de diametro 5 de raio".( alterdo)
E como reservatório tenho um frasco, que marquei segundo os cálculos seguintes.
Calculei a ária do topo da garrafa que recolhe a chuva, que foi:
A círculo= 3,1415*25=78,5
Comparei com um metro quadrado e cheguem á conclusão que se num metro quadrado cai 1litro de agua irá cair 0,007854
O seja 7,854ml
Com uma seringa fui enchendo o frasco e mascando de litro em litro por metro quadrado.
Gostaria que alguém me dissesse se está correcto o meu raciocínio e os meus cálculos


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2008 às 17:17)

*Re: Pluviómetro artesanal.*



godzila disse:


> Como tinha a chuva aqui á porta decidi construir um pluviómetro caseiro, que venho agora perguntar se está correcto.
> Aproveitei um topo de uma garrafa com 10cm de raio.
> E como reservatório tenho um frasco, que marquei segundo os cálculos seguintes.
> Calculei a ária do topo da garrafa que recolhe a chuva, que foi:
> ...



Acho que tens aí alguns erros.

Área do circulo = Pi * raio^2
Se o raio da garrafa é 10cm, então a Área da garrafa= 3,1415*100=314,15cm^2 = 31415mm^2.

1L = 1dm^3= 1000000mm^3.

Se despejaste 1L de água dentro da garrafa, e altura = Volume/Área,
Então: 1000000/31415=31,83mm.

Mais dicas, aqui:
Manutenção do pluviómetro


----------



## godzila (11 Dez 2008 às 17:20)

*Re: Pluviómetro artesanal.*

o raio não é 10é 5 o diametro é que é 10


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2008 às 17:33)

*Re: Pluviómetro artesanal.*



godzila disse:


> o raio não é 10é 5 o diametro é que é 10



Sendo assim, e refazendo as contas, tens:

Área do circulo = Pi * raio^2
Se o raio da garrafa é 5cm, então a Área da garrafa= 3,1415*25=78,54cm^2 = 7854mm^2.

1L = 1dm^3= 1000000mm^3.

Se despejaste 1L de água dentro da garrafa, e altura = Volume/Área,
Então: 1000000/7854=127,32mm.


----------



## godzila (11 Dez 2008 às 18:03)

*Re: Pluviómetro artesanal.*






aqui fica o calculo manuscrito
quem o quiser é só darem 1000000000000000.0 euros 
agora sim, será que isto é correcto ou é tudo um grande erro de matematica


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2008 às 18:20)

*Re: Pluviómetro artesanal.*

Não estou a perceber onde queres chegar, *godzila* 

O teu raciocínio está certo.
Mas diz-nos apenas que se cair 1L num m^2, que é igual a 1mm de precipitação, no teu pluviometro terás 7,85ml de água.


----------



## godzila (11 Dez 2008 às 18:29)

*Re: Pluviómetro artesanal.*

então 1mm de precipitação é 1L por m^2
então os milimetros que se referem no forum é 1L por M^2


----------



## *Dave* (11 Dez 2008 às 18:50)

*Re: Pluviómetro artesanal.*

Envio uma folha de exel.

Basta fazer o download *aqui* e abrir.

Depois, e muito importante, *preencha* apenas os *quadrados amarelos*!
*Não mexa nem nos vermelhos nem no verde*!

No final o verde indicar-lhe-à os litros por metro quadrado ou "mm" de chuva.

Se houver algum problema é só dizer .


----------



## godzila (11 Dez 2008 às 18:53)

*Re: Pluviómetro artesanal.*

onde é que anda o anexo


----------



## *Dave* (11 Dez 2008 às 19:01)

*Re: Pluviómetro artesanal.*

Tinha um erro mas já foi corrigido


----------



## godzila (11 Dez 2008 às 19:04)

*Re: Pluviómetro artesanal.*

mas eu não encontro anexo ninhum?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
enviou o anexo para o meu mail


----------



## *Dave* (11 Dez 2008 às 19:28)

*Re: Pluviómetro artesanal.*



godzila disse:


> mas eu não encontro anexo ninhum?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> enviou o anexo para o meu mail



ESTÁ COMPLICADO...

Já tentou clicar onde diz: "Basta fazer o download *aqui* e abrir."?

É simples. Clique em cima do "aqui" na mensagem original.

Eu consigo fazer perfeitamente ....


----------



## *Dave* (11 Dez 2008 às 19:33)

*Re: Pluviómetro artesanal.*

Na folha irá encontrar uns números, mas não ligue.

Foi apenas para fazer o teste.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Dez 2008 às 19:37)

*Re: Pluviómetro artesanal.*

Resumindo:

1 - Clique *AQUI* e faça o download do ficheiro;

2 - Abra o ficheiro;

3 - Não ligue aos números e preencha correctamente as células a amarelo e não as outras.

4 - Depois de tudo isso, irá ver que na célula a verde aparecerá um valor, pois bem, esse valor indica-lhe os litros por metro quadrado.


Alguma dúvida é só dizer.

EDIT: Caro _*godzila*_ é importante receber um _feedback_, para poder saber se está tudo correcto ou se é necessário alguma modificação, por isso quer o ficheiro funcione ou não, agradecia uma resposta .


----------



## godzila (11 Dez 2008 às 21:43)

*Re: Pluviómetro artesanal.*

bem o mais estranho ainda é que o frasco não é cilindrico é em forma de cabaça com duas barrigas, como eu marquei com a seringa deve estar correcto, tanto que os riscos não estão todos á mema distância uns dos outros mas entre cada um cabe 7,85ml de agua que corresponde a 1l por m^2


----------



## *Dave* (11 Dez 2008 às 21:51)

*Re: Pluviómetro artesanal.*



godzila disse:


> bem o mais estranho ainda é que o frasco não é cilindrico é em forma de cabaça com duas barrigas, como eu marquei com a seringa deve estar correcto, tanto que os riscos não estão todos á mema distância uns dos outros mas entre cada um cabe 7,85ml de agua que corresponde a 1l por m^2



Pois... esqueci-me de referir que o recipiente deverá ser de estrutura uniforme e de preferência liso de lado .

Assim aconselho-o a medir com um recipiente de medida...

Abraço


----------



## godzila (11 Dez 2008 às 22:23)

*Re: Pluviómetro artesanal.*

sim e eu marquei com uma seringa ao milimertro como quem diz ao ml
julgo tar tudo correcto.
mas amanhã vou ver de algo melhor


----------



## Mjhb (27 Ago 2009 às 21:43)

*re: Pluviómetro "caseiro"*

Vejam este:

http://revistagloborural.globo.com/GloboRural/0,6993,EEC1582439-4528-2,00.html


----------



## mortagua (20 Nov 2010 às 10:25)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2010*

eu estou aqui a tentar medir a precipitacao de uma maneira caseira, mas estou com um problema em efectuar uns calculos.

pi x raio ao quadrado 
3,14 x 5(ao quadrado) = 78,5 cm2 depois para calcular o mm é 400 cm3 a dividir po 78.5 cm2 = 5,095 cm - segundo o site, mas eu estou farto de tentar e nao consigo faser este calculo :S - aquilo ira dar 50,95 mm  

p.s : desculpem a minha ignorância :S


----------



## NChomsky_fan (20 Nov 2010 às 12:54)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2010*



mortagua disse:


> eu estou aqui a tentar medir a precipitacao de uma maneira caseira, mas estou com um problema em efectuar uns calculos.
> 
> pi x raio ao quadrado
> 3,14 x 5(ao quadrado) = 78,5 cm2 depois para calcular o mm é 400 cm3 a dividir po 78.5 cm2 = 5,095 cm - segundo o site, mas eu estou farto de tentar e nao consigo faser este calculo :S - aquilo ira dar 50,95 mm
> ...




Se 1 litro de chuva cair numa caixa de 1 m^2, a agua dentro dessa caixa sobe 1 mm a partir do fundo, isto formaliz-se matematicamente assim:

1 mm = 1L / 1 m^2

1 L e' um volume de 1000 cm^3 = 1000*(10^-2)^3 = 0.001 m^3, portanto 0.001 m^3 / 1 m^2 = 0.001 m = 1 mm

Se tiveres um funil de diametro 10 cm  = 0.1 m, area = pi*(0.05)^2 = 0.0079 m^2, qual sera' o volume de chuva que tera' que cair nessa area que correspondera' a 1 mm, facil:

1 mm = x L / 0.0079 m^2

E' facil de ver que x tem que ser igual a 0.0079 L = 7.9 mL = 7.9 cm^3

Por isso, sempre que na base desse funil medires um volume de 7.9 mL de agua isso correspondera' a 1 mm = 1 L / m^2 de precipitacao, assumindo uma distribuicao uniforme da precipitacao.


----------



## mortagua (20 Nov 2010 às 13:38)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2010*



Mário Barros disse:


> Sobre o pluvi.
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/manutencao-do-pluviometro-2730.html
> 
> ...



obrigado
entao dis-me se estes calculos estao correctos:

num recipiente com 4.5 de raio e com 5.2cm de precipitaçao.

A(base) 3.14x4.5(quadrado) = 63.585 arredondado = 63.59
cm3  = 3.14x4.5(ao quadrado) x 5.2 = 330.642 arredondado = 330.64

tenho isto agora o que faço?

deculpa so tenho 14anos, mas ajuda-me sff


----------



## mortagua (20 Nov 2010 às 13:41)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2010*



NChomsky_fan disse:


> Se 1 litro de chuva cair numa caixa de 1 m^2, a agua dentro dessa caixa sobe 1 mm a partir do fundo, isto formaliz-se matematicamente assim:
> 
> 1 mm = 1L / 1 m^2
> 
> ...



desculpa mas não percebi nada, se me puderes ajudar a acabar com o meu calculo, de certeza que irei conseguir


----------



## NChomsky_fan (20 Nov 2010 às 14:34)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2010*



mortagua disse:


> desculpa mas não percebi nada, se me puderes ajudar a acabar com o meu calculo, de certeza que irei conseguir



Como e' que e' o teu recepiente, um funil, um cilindro, um frasco, uma panela, um balde, uma caixa, ? Quais as dimensoes?

Quando a chuva cai nesse recepiente o que e' que queres medir, o volume acumulado, a altura da agua ou o peso?


----------



## mortagua (20 Nov 2010 às 14:48)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2010*



NChomsky_fan disse:


> Como e' que e' o teu recepiente, um funil, um cilindro, um frasco, uma panela, um balde, uma caixa, ? Quais as dimensoes?
> 
> Quando a chuva cai nesse recepiente o que e' que queres medir, o volume acumulado, a altura da agua ou o peso?



é um recipiente cilíndrico de capacidade para um litro e com 4.5cm de raio.
e quero medir a precipitação em mm.


----------



## mortagua (20 Nov 2010 às 15:22)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2010*

Se eu marcar 80milimetros, de 5 em 5 da para medir, não tão exacto como vocês mas já da qualquer coisita


----------



## NChomsky_fan (20 Nov 2010 às 15:54)

mortagua disse:


> é um recipiente cilíndrico de capacidade para um litro e com 4.5cm de raio.
> e quero medir a precipitação em mm.



Se e' um cilindro com 4.5 cm = 0.045 m de raio e volume 1 L = 0.001 m^3 entao a altura e'

V_cil = h*pi*r^2 <=> 0.001 = h*pi*(0.045)^2 <=> h = 0.1572 m, ou seja o teu cilindro tem cerca de 15.7 cm de altura.

A area de uma seccao desse cilindro e' (pi*(0.045)^2) = 0.0064 m^2

Quando chover 1 mm, no teu cilindro acumulara', 6.4 mL = 0.0064 L, aplicando a formula acima :

0.0064 L / 0.0064 m^2 = 1mm

Isto quer dizer que se medires a altura da agua no teu cilindro entao nao e' necessario nenhuma conversao, 0.0064 L / 0.0064 m^2 = 1 L / 1 m^2 = 1mm, sempre que medires 1mm e' porque choveu 1 mm ou 1 L/ m^2 ou x L / x m^2, assumindo uma distribuicao unforme da chuva. O ma'ximo que o teu cilindro podera' acumular sera' 157.2 mm, ate' transbordar.


----------



## mortagua (20 Nov 2010 às 16:01)

NChomsky_fan disse:


> Se e' um cilindro com 4.5 cm = 0.045 m de raio e volume 1 L = 0.001 m^3 entao a altura e'
> 
> V_cil = h*pi*r^2 <=> 0.001 = h*pi*(0.045)^2 <=> h = 0.1572 m, ou seja o teu cilindro tem cerca de 15.7 cm de altura.
> 
> ...



Obrigadao mesmo!! 
assim não preciso de cálculos e só medir xD 
mais uma vez obrigado


----------



## Geiras (21 Nov 2010 às 23:00)

Boas pessoal

Eu estou a construir o meu pluviómetro, já fui seguido pelo Dave, mas continuo com algumas dúvidas.

-Tenho um balde para recolher a água.
-Tapei-o com uma tampa que tem uma abertura no centro onde meti o funil.
-Depois de recolher a água passo-a para um medidor de líquidos.

Tenho uma folha de Exel que o Dave me fez, mas acho que há aqui uns cálculos que não estão correctos. 
Ora bem, preciso de saber a área do que ? do Balde, ou do funil ?

No funil, qual é o raio que se mede? a abertura ou aquele cano mais pequeno do funil?
O funil tem uma abertura com raio de 4,4 cm.

Obrigado.


----------



## *Dave* (21 Nov 2010 às 23:09)

Como já te disse incessantemente a área que interessa é a área de colheita!

Neste caso será a área da "boca" do funil, onde irá cair a água da chuva...
Todas as outras áreas de nada interessam.... pois precisas é de saber que na área ocupada pelo funil, caiu X litros de água, fazendo depois uma regra 3 simples para obteres a chuva que caiu em 1m^2.

Tu ainda não entendes-te o que estás a fazer, depois eu é que me engano nos cálculos....

Área de colheita do funil = pi*r^2
Se fizeres o calculo com r já em metros, no final só tens de te preocupar em fazer mais uma conta...


----------



## Geiras (21 Nov 2010 às 23:17)

Afinal, os cálculos estão mal, pois o calculo que tu fizeste foi do raio da base do balde e não do funil...peço desculpa pelo lapso.

Sendo assim, o que é que devo medir no funil ? o raio daquele bico do funil (nao sei o nome) ou a parte maior?

A parte maior do funil tem 4,4 cm, consegues me fazer de novo o calculo e eu depois mudo na folha do Exel se faz favor?

Obrigado


----------



## *Dave* (21 Nov 2010 às 23:37)

É a parte de colheita.... logo é a parte grande...


----------



## Geiras (21 Nov 2010 às 23:41)

*Dave* disse:


> É a parte de colheita.... logo é a parte grande...



Resumindo...

O raio da parte maior do funil tem 4,4 cm

Ao = pi*r^2 = pi*4,4^2 = 0,60 cm

ou seja, altero os 0,1017 pelos 0,60 e ta feito ?


----------



## Geiras (21 Nov 2010 às 23:53)

Há uma gaveta na minha cabeça que ainda nao conseguiu abrir...

quer dizer se a boca do funil fosse maior, teria maior quantidade de agua no receptor, ou seja teria mais mm acumulados...nao devia ter a mesma quantidade?


----------



## stormy (22 Nov 2010 às 00:03)

Para fazer um pluvi precisas de arranjar um funil, esse funil vai captar agua segundo a area da "boca", dada por pi*R^2...
Sabendo o diametro da boca, divides esse valor por 2 (R) e depois multiplicas esse valor, ao quadrado, por "pi" ( 3.1416).

Depois, sabendo a area da boca, tens de fazer uma porporção entre o volume de agua que cai nessa area e o volume que cairia em 1m quadrado.

Area da boca---Xmm
1m quadrado----Ymm

Y ( valor final) seria X a dividir pela area da boca.


----------



## Geiras (22 Nov 2010 às 00:11)

stormy disse:


> Depois, sabendo a area da boca, tens de fazer uma porporção entre o volume de agua que cai nessa area e o volume que cairia em 1m quadrado.
> 
> Area da boca---Xmm
> 1m quadrado----Ymm
> ...



Lá está, quando me explicaram como fazer isto, não me falaram em volumes...e ja vi por ai falarem em alturas etc :S

a Area da boca é 0,60 cm^2...


----------



## stormy (22 Nov 2010 às 00:17)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Lá está, quando me explicaram como fazer isto, não me falaram em volumes...e ja vi por ai falarem em alturas etc :S
> 
> a Area da boca é 0,60 cm^2...



O volume é correspondente á quantidade de agua....1 decimetro cubico é 1 litro...
Se acumulares meio litro de agua (= 0.5dm cubicos) num copo medidor, e caso tenhas obtido esse valor a partir de um funil com uma abertura de 25cm quadrados, o valor final por metro quadrado é de 0.5L/0.25m quadrados.

Para passares a mm tens que 1mm/m2 é o mesmo que 1L/m2, fazendo depois a regra de 3 simples


----------



## stormy (22 Nov 2010 às 00:22)

Como a area da boca é 60 cm quadrados, e não 0.60 cm quadrados ( 0.60cm quadrados é o mesmo que 6 milimetros quadrados), então tens que, caso caiam, imagina, 0.25 litros de agua dentro do copo medidor, o valor de precipitação seria de 0.25 litros de agua/60cm2.

Como tu queres medir em mm por METRO quadrado, então tens que:

0.25L---60cm2
xL......1m2   Logo, X é 60/0.25 litros.

Para passares a mm, é só lembrares-te que 1mm/m2 é o mesmo que 1L/m2.


----------



## Geiras (22 Nov 2010 às 00:27)

stormy disse:


> O volume é correspondente á quantidade de agua....1 decimetro cubico é 1 litro...
> Se acumulares meio litro de agua (= 0.5dm cubicos) num copo medidor, e caso tenhas obtido esse valor a partir de um funil com uma abertura de 25cm quadrados, o valor final por metro quadrado é de 0.5L/0.25m quadrados.
> 
> Para passares a mm tens que 1mm/m2 é o mesmo que 1L/m2, fazendo depois a regra de 3 simples



Ok, conclusão...

A Area do meu funil é de 0,60 cm^2

se por exemplo caírem 3 L através desse funil para o balde,3L/0,60cm^2=5mm ?

esses 5 mm estão correctos ?

penso que agora já percebi 

Obrigado ao pessoal


----------



## Geiras (22 Nov 2010 às 00:42)

se por exemplo caírem 3 L através desse funil para o balde,entao 3L/60cm^2=0,05

se:

1mm/m^2 = 1L/m^2        
Xmm/m^2 = 3L/m^2

 3/1 = 3mm ??????? nao percebo..


----------



## NChomsky_fan (22 Nov 2010 às 09:16)

stormy disse:


> Para passares a mm, é só lembrares-te que 1mm/m2 é o mesmo que 1L/m2.



Errado, a equivalencia correcta e' 1 mm = 1 L / 1 m^2 = x L / x m^2, isto e' muito fa'cil de provar matematicamente, ver o meu post anterior.


----------



## stormy (22 Nov 2010 às 11:19)

NChomsky_fan disse:


> Errado, a equivalencia correcta e' 1 mm = 1 L / 1 m^2 = x L / x m^2, isto e' muito fa'cil de provar matematicamente, ver o meu post anterior.



E não foi o que eu disse??

1l/m2=1mm/m2, logo xl/m2=xmm/m2...obvio


----------



## NChomsky_fan (22 Nov 2010 às 14:28)

stormy disse:


> E não foi o que eu disse??
> 
> 1l/m2=1mm/m2, logo xl/m2=xmm/m2...obvio



Nao sei o que disseste, mas o que escreveste e continuas a escrever e' isto:

1 mm / 1 m^2 = 1 L / 1 m^2

Isso e' o mesmo que escrever 1 mm = 1 L, talvez haja universos em que uma dimensao seja igual a 3 dimensoes mas toda a evidencia aponta para que no universo em que vivemos isso nao seja assim.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Nov 2010 às 15:28)

O que interessa para este caso:

1 mm = 1 Litro/metro2


----------



## Geiras (22 Nov 2010 às 18:54)

Mas ha aqui uma coisa que...pronto...

Quanto menor for a abertura do funil, mais mm serão acumulados com o mesmo nº de Litros?

por exemplo 10L / 0,60m quadrados = 16,6mm
mas... 10L / 0,40m quadrados já são muito mais mm...

não devia dar o mesmo nº de mm para a mesma quantidade de L ?


----------



## vitamos (22 Nov 2010 às 19:09)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Mas ha aqui uma coisa que...pronto...
> 
> Quanto menor for a abertura do funil, mais mm serão acumulados com o mesmo nº de Litros?
> 
> ...



Não sei se entendi bem a questão mas...

Se chovem 10 l numa área mais pequena... é porque de facto choveu mais! Se eu consegui apanhar 10 Litros num tubo, então é porque choveu mais do que se eu conseguisse apanhar 10 litros num alguidar...

Outro exemplo: Se eu tiver um colector do tamanho do meu quintal eu conto toda a chuva que lá cai. Se tiver apenas um copo, conto só a água que está na área do copo. Para saber toda a água que caiu, então eu teria o equivalente a ter todo a área do quintal preenchida de copos...

Penso eu de que...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2010 às 19:15)

Isto ajuda ? 







http://www.casaclima.com/tienda-a/992H/ficha/Pluviómetro-TFA-47.1001.html


----------



## Geiras (22 Nov 2010 às 19:19)

Sim mas..

imaginemos que tenho 2 pluviómetros, um ao lado do outro com uma maior area que o outro, chega a hora de ver quantos mm caiu aqui na minha zona, um deles vai ter mais mm que o outro. Sendo assim, qual deles tem o valor certo ? se um apresenta 10 mm e outro apresenta 20 (por exemplo)


----------



## Kraliv (22 Nov 2010 às 20:41)

Tendo dois recipientes com "bocas diferentes" (área de captação/recolha) terás que, básicamente acho que é assim:

* calcular a área da boca do pluviómetro;

* dividir o "ml" encontrado pelo valor da área encontrada acima multiplicada por 1 000



Resumindo, tem tudo a ver com a área de recolha, evidentemente que no final, seja um _garrafão _grande ou um _tubo_pequeno, os dois terão que dar o mesmo valor de precipitação 


Como diria o Guterres...é fazer as contas!


----------



## Geiras (22 Nov 2010 às 20:48)

Lá esta, tem de dar o mesmo valor, e os cálculos nao dão o mesmo valor... pensei que nao fosse para multiplicar por 1000 :S


----------



## NChomsky_fan (22 Nov 2010 às 20:55)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Mas ha aqui uma coisa que...pronto...
> 
> Quanto menor for a abertura do funil, mais mm serão acumulados com o mesmo nº de Litros?
> 
> ...



Imagina que tens uma caixa quadrada de vidro de 1 m x 1 m = 1 m^2 de area interna. Numa das paredes dessa caixa colas uma regua na vertical para medir a altura da agua. Quando chover e a agua atingir 1 mm sabes que tens 1 L de agua dentro dessa caixa, ou seja, choveu 1 mm ou 1 L/m^2.

Imagina agora que colocas um cilindro com 35.7 cm de diametro dentro dessa caixa (bem preso ao fundo). Quando voltar a chover e a regua na parede da caixa marcar 1 mm, esse nivel de agua aplica-se a qualquer ponto dentro dessa caixa, incluindo dentro do cilindro (assumindo espessura infinitesimal). O nivel e volume total da agua no interior da caixa, dentro e fora do cilindro, e' o mesmo (1 mm e 1 L) mas o volume de agua dentro e fora do cilindro e' diferente: dentro do cilindro existem 0.1 L, fora 0.9 L, porque a area de uma seccao desse cilindro e' apenas 10% da area total de 1 m^2.

Por isso, em vez de se utilizar uma grande (e cara) caixa de vidro de 1 m^2, pode-se utilizar um recipiente muito mais pequeno, se for o cilindro acima referido entao sabemos que choveu 1 mm quando o nivel marcar 1 mm ou quando o volume de agua atingir 100 mL, ou seja cada mm vertical *nesse cilindro* corresponde a um volume 100 mL.

Agora imagina que tens um funil com 35,7 cm de diametro ligado para um tubo de 11.3 cm de diametro (na parte de baixo do funil). Agora, sempre que chover 1 mm o funil descarrega 100 mL para o cilindro mas 100 mL neste cilindro mais pequeno correspondem a 10 mm vericais, por isso esta combinacao aumenta a resolucao da medicao.


----------



## Geiras (22 Nov 2010 às 21:12)

NChomsky_fan disse:


> Imagina que tens uma caixa quadrada de vidro de 1 m x 1 m = 1 m^2 de area interna. Numa das paredes dessa caixa colas uma regua na vertical para medir a altura da agua. Quando chover e a agua atingir 1 mm sabes que tens 1 L de agua dentro dessa caixa, ou seja, choveu 1 mm ou 1 L/m^2.
> 
> Imagina agora que colocas um cilindro com 35.7 cm de diametro dentro dessa caixa (bem preso ao fundo). Quando voltar a chover e a regua na parede da caixa marcar 1 mm, esse nivel de agua aplica-se a qualquer ponto dentro dessa caixa, incluindo dentro do cilindro (assumindo espessura infinitesimal). O nivel e volume total da agua no interior da caixa, dentro e fora do cilindro, e' o mesmo (1 mm e 1 L) mas o volume de agua dentro e fora do cilindro e' diferente: dentro do cilindro existem 0.1 L, fora 0.9 L, porque a area de uma seccao desse cilindro e' apenas 10% da area total de 1 m^2.
> 
> ...




Pronto, percebi mais ou menos 
Vê se encontras algum erro naquilo que estou a fazer pra saber a quantidade de precipitação em mm

A área da "boca" do meu funil tem 0,60m quadrados. e está a apontar para um recipiente cilíndrico que pelo que me disseram nao interessa saber medidas.

Ao fim de um dia de chuva vou recolher a agua acumulado e passa-la para um medidor de liquidos. a agua acumulada dá me por exemplo 0,7L

para saber a quantidade dessa agua acumulada divido os 0,7 por 0,60 e dá-me o valor dos mm acumulados certo ?


----------



## Geiras (22 Nov 2010 às 21:19)

Dave... quando voltares a ler este tópico.por favor não me dês na cabeça


----------



## NChomsky_fan (22 Nov 2010 às 23:43)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Pronto, percebi mais ou menos
> Vê se encontras algum erro naquilo que estou a fazer pra saber a quantidade de precipitação em mm
> 
> A área da "boca" do meu funil tem 0,60m quadrados. e está a apontar para um recipiente cilíndrico que pelo que me disseram nao interessa saber medidas.
> ...



Correcto, o coeficiente de conversao do teu funil de volume para mm e' C_v2mm = 1 mm / 0.6 L ou seja quando medires x L e quiseres saber quantos mm isso corresponde e' so' multiplicar x * C_v2mm = 0.7 L * 1mm / 0.6 L = 1.17 mm

Um funil com 0.6 m^2 de area e' bastante grande, com 87.4 cm de diametro. Se chover 30 mm precisas de um grande recipiente de quase 20 L. Uma alternativa a medir o volume e' pesar a agua, um litro de agua pura pesa 1 Kg, no teu caso cada mm pesaria 600 g, se a balanca tivesse uma resolucao de 100 g entao a resolucao da medicao via peso seria 100 g * 1 mm / 600 g = 0.167 mm


----------



## Geiras (22 Nov 2010 às 23:58)

NChomsky_fan disse:


> Correcto, o coeficiente de conversao do teu funil de volume para mm e' C_v2mm = 1 mm / 0.6 L ou seja quando medires x L e quiseres saber quantos mm isso corresponde e' so' multiplicar x * C_v2mm = 0.7 L * 1mm / 0.6 L = 1.17 mm
> 
> Um funil com 0.6 m^2 de area e' bastante grande, com 87.4 cm de diametro. Se chover 30 mm precisas de um grande recipiente de quase 20 L. Uma alternativa a medir o volume e' pesar a agua, um litro de agua pura pesa 1 Kg, no teu caso cada mm pesaria 600 g, se a balanca tivesse uma resolucao de 100 g entao a resolucao da medicao via peso seria 100 g * 1 mm / 600 g = 0.167 mm



o meu funil tem de raio 4,4cm


----------



## NChomsky_fan (23 Nov 2010 às 00:51)

Trovoadapower disse:


> A área da "boca" do meu funil tem 0,60m quadrados.






Trovoadapower disse:


> o meu funil tem de raio 4,4cm



Estas 2 informacoes sao incompativeis (a nao ser que gostes de mecanica quantica, mas o funil e' demasiado grande para isso).

Um funil de raio 4.4 cm = 0.044 m define uma area de pi*0.044^2 = 0.0061 m^2, e nao 0.6 m^2 como tinhas escrito.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Nov 2010 às 01:18)

Trovoadapower disse:


> o meu funil tem de raio 4,4cm




Então é assim....

Área de colheita do funil = 0,0061m^2

Quantidade de chuva por m^2 = M/0,0061

De onde M é aquilo que medes dentro do teu balde, ou seja, a água que lá está, ou seja, aquilo que supostamente cai do céu e é molhado...


----------



## Geiras (23 Nov 2010 às 01:23)

*Dave* disse:


> Então é assim....
> 
> Área de colheita do funil = 0,0061m^2
> 
> ...



Pronto! agora as informações e os cálculos já dão certos, visto que tudo o que tenho calculado e "feito" os outros calcularem (peço desculpa por isso) não serviu de nada, podem me so confirmar entao isto se se faz favor? 

Area de colheita = 0,0061m^2
SE cairem 0,5L no meu balde  entao 0,5/0,0061 = 82mm ?


----------



## Geiras (23 Nov 2010 às 12:30)

Pois é...agora fui ver no medidor e desde as 0h cairam 0,4 L

fazendo o tal cálculo vai-me dar 65mm...alguém me consegue explicar isto, visto que o valor em mm que caiu desde as 0h está longe de ser este?


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2010 às 12:41)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Pois é...agora fui ver no medidor e desde as 0h cairam 0,4 L
> 
> fazendo o tal cálculo vai-me dar 65mm...alguém me consegue explicar isto, visto que o valor em mm que caiu desde as 0h está longe de ser este?



O erro está nas medições.

O raio do funil de certeza que é 4,4cm? E o diâmetro? 
0,4L? Isso pesado numa balança dá quanto em gramas?


----------



## Geiras (23 Nov 2010 às 13:15)

AnDré disse:


> O erro está nas medições.
> 
> O raio do funil de certeza que é 4,4cm? E o diâmetro?
> 0,4L? Isso pesado numa balança dá quanto em gramas?



O diametro do funil é 8,7 raio = 8,7/2 = 4,35 = 4,4cm2

tenho um medidor daqueles da cozinha que que está numa escala de 100ml em 100ml, acumulou lá dentro 400 ml = 0,4L
Balança..nao tenho...:S

Só se for no resultado... de em vez ser 65mm andar uma casa para tras e ficar entao 6,5... ou 6,6 (arredondando) sempre é um valor bem mais próximo da realidade..

Alguem me consegue ajudar? (eu bem sabia que havia algo de mal )


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2010 às 13:32)

Trovoadapower disse:


> O diametro do funil é 8,7 raio = 8,7/2 = 4,35 = 4,4cm2
> 
> tenho um medidor daqueles da cozinha que que está numa escala de 100ml em 100ml, acumulou lá dentro 400 ml = 0,4L
> Balança..nao tenho...:S
> ...



O erro está na medição!
A matemática não falha.

Se dizes que o diâmetro do funil é 8,7cm, então a área é 59,45cm^2 = 0,005945m^2.
Se dizes que acumulou 400ml=0,4L

Volume(L)=Área(m^2)*altura(mm).

Altura(mm)=0,4/0,005945=67,3mm.

Portanto, o problema não está nos cálculos mas nas medições.
Angariar quase meio litro de água a partir de um funil tão pequeno, é com certeza um exagero.
O pluviometro está colocado numa posição correcta? (Longe de qualquer objecto que possa influenciar a captação da chuva)


----------



## Geiras (23 Nov 2010 às 16:12)

AnDré disse:


> O erro está na medição!
> A matemática não falha.
> 
> Se dizes que o diâmetro do funil é 8,7cm, então a área é 59,45cm^2 = 0,005945m^2.
> ...





Pronto então, peço desculpa pela confusão, sendo assim acumulei 67mm ? não será abusado na mesma ?... penso que hoje aquii nem ultrapassou os 10 mm.

sim, o pluviómetro está numa zona onde nao ha nada que interfira


----------



## Geiras (23 Nov 2010 às 17:00)

esqueçam...descobri o problema... "deficiência do pluviómetro" o zona da tampa onde encaixei o funil tinha um furinho.. ao chover a tampa ficava cheia de agua e aproveitava para fugir pelo furinho... peço desculpa... fiz um teste agora para ver isto, e so num minuto acumulei logo 0,1 L à pala desse furo...


Obrigadão por tudo e mais uma vez desculpem a confusão


----------

